
The world will only get weirder - DavidChouinard
http://stevecoast.com/2015/03/27/the-world-will-only-get-weirder/
======
jobigoud
Interesting. I think we might see the same effect with curing diseases. At
some point in the future all the major ones might be taken care of, and most
people will die from weird one-off/extremely rare conditions.

